# For Sale - 180mm Martell Nakiri



## Dave Martell (Aug 3, 2015)

*Stats*

Length - 180mm

Steel - O1

Hardness - Rc60-61

Handle Style - Hidden tang western

Handle Materials - Two toned amboyna burl, blond (streaked) buffalo horn, G10 spacers, w/black phenolic pin


Price - *$525* (shipping included to USA - international to pay actual costs)



The nakiri is the knife that I make the best, or at least I feel that way anyway. For whatever reason I get this design and it comes across when I grind them. Unfortunately it's not super popular but if you've used one you know how awesome they can be. 

I dressed this nakiri in some premium two toned amboyna burl from my stash (that's almost gone) along with some killer blond buffalo horn that I scored awhile back. I wanted to use spacers and a pin but didn't want to dress the knife up too much so I went with G10 spacers and a phenolic black pin to subdue the bling. I like the effect and will likely do this again.

_*Note - the handle pictures show the colors a bit brighter than they are in real life. It was sunny when I took the pics and they were flooded with light. Refer to the full knife pics for more true to life handle colors._

If you're interested in purchasing the knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Aug 3, 2015)

Holy crap that handle!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Aug 3, 2015)

That handle may be a new benchmark high. Knice work, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 4, 2015)

Cheeks1989 said:


> Holy crap that handle!





marc4pt0 said:


> That handle may be a new benchmark high. Knice work, Dave!




Thank you very much guys.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 5, 2015)

:shocked3:
That.Amboyna looks KILLER!

In the interest of disclosure I may be slightly biased in this opinion :whistling:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 5, 2015)

tjangula said:


> :shocked3:
> That.Amboyna looks KILLER!
> 
> In the interest of disclosure I may be slightly biased in this opinion :whistling:




:doublethumbsup:


----------



## daveb (Aug 5, 2015)

That handle would even look good on a Moritaka! :running:


Nice that it's on an equally attractive knife.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 5, 2015)

daveb said:


> That handle would even look good on a Moritaka! :running:




:slaphead:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 5, 2015)

My nakiris are very close to Watanabe's profile, in fact so close that you could say that I patterned mine off of his.  That's true too, I did, but then I tweaked the profile to be just a tad smoother in the rocking motion towards the heel. I grind these convex and very thin on the lower half. If you've enjoyed a Watanabe nakiri this will feel very familiar to you.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 6, 2015)

I gotta go along with the rest of the crowd here...that's the best Dave handle yet and rose to the top of my all-time favorites list. 

I wish I liked the nakiri style...never did cotton to it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm dropping the price on this one just because I need to sell it to pay some bills. *$50 reduction!!*


New Price - *$475*


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Cheeks1989 (Aug 9, 2015)

It's crazy to me that this is still here. I have 2 knives that I will never sell one is a mizuno suminagashi the other is my Martell Nakiri. Someone is going to score a amazing knife for a great price.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 10, 2015)

*SOLD *:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Benuser (Aug 10, 2015)

A wonderful blade, Date. No nakiri expert here, so, why didn't you round the tip and kept it square?


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 10, 2015)

Benuser said:


> A wonderful blade, Date. No nakiri expert here, so, why didn't you round the tip and kept it square?




I've used a few nakiris over the years and what I dislike most is the lack of a tip. I short cut so bad when there's no tip, although this can't exactly be compared to a high/rounded heal, it's similar enough for me. I figured why not have the upswept profile of a nakiri while still having a tip like a gyuto? I think I found the balance point.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 10, 2015)

Here's Watanabe's nakiri. You can see that his nakiris also have a tip - it's just back a bit further into the profile than mine.


----------



## Benuser (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks, Dave!


----------

